# Which friend has Panasonic CQ-TX5500W service manual?



## zq3332427 (May 12, 2017)

Which friends have Panasonic CQ-TX5500W service manual, trouble to send me a , very grateful


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

here ya go


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Yo Nick, I think he was asking for service manual not operating instructions.


----------



## zq3332427 (May 12, 2017)

Thanks upstairs, but I am going to bring the manual of the schematic


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> Yo Nick, I think he was asking for service manual not operating instructions.


oh ****.. i need to learn to read and not skim lol. i was thinking to myself while uploading "who the hell needs a manual to use this thing? its the simplest radio ive ever used"


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

SkizeR said:


> oh ****.. i need to learn to read and not skim lol. i was thinking to myself while uploading "who the hell needs a manual to use this thing? its the simplest radio ive ever used"


He is from China, maybe he need english version for some reason or service manual to perfect clone he is making.
It`s pure speculation I must admit. You right in one thing it`s easiest thing to operate, and fix for that matter, what would be a reason for schematics is none of my business because I don`t have it, never needed it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

my cqtx-5500 is acting up as you know. replaced the tune and the issue we talked about is still there


----------



## zq3332427 (May 12, 2017)

There is a fault machine need to repair, so I want to find the circuit diagram


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

zq3332427 said:


> There is a fault machine need to repair, so I want to find the circuit diagram


If you do post it here.


----------

